# 2.4 Kilometer run times.



## Josh1r (24 Jul 2007)

Hey all!

After searching on the site I have not been able to come across any topics dedicated to run times alone.

I am interested in knowing two things, peoples current run times and peoples goal run time for the 2.4 kilometer run.

Thank you.  

Current Run Time: 10:45.
Goal: 8:00.


----------



## MikeL (24 Jul 2007)

I haven't ran 2.4kms since BMQ, every PT test I've done just used the shuttle run.

All my (unit an my own time)runs for PT range from 5-10kms


----------



## Port Hope (24 Jul 2007)

I can do 3.6 km in 17 min and 20 secs (I don't know if this good or bad) but when I started training, I could barely make it to the curb and back.


----------



## 1r4AD (24 Jul 2007)

10:32

Hopefully get a solid 10:00 before sept!


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Jul 2007)

Usually around 8:30-8:50 depending on how I feel that day, and my goal is about 8 minutes flat.

I've only done a few timed 2.4km runs with the CF, so my weekly runs only include 1 2.4km to see how I'm progressing, the rest are usually 6-10km in length.


----------



## Josh1r (24 Jul 2007)

The 6-10 Kilometer runs, I do not have problems with. I would like to condition my run speed, I did 2.4 kilometers in 10:45 but what I found was that I did a fast paced jog, it was not a RUN. I would like to be able to do 2.4k running, because that would probably bring my time down to about 9:30, I would then be able to work on it from there.

It's just hard to run for 8-10 minutes straight, I can do jogs for 45 minutes but it's the running that hurts me the most.

anyhow, I have 2 years, So I will not worry.


----------



## Dontgo (25 Jul 2007)

I'm around 10:20 for the 2.4 km. Hopefully I'll be a bit faster in a week. I'm having the same problem as you though, Josh. I can do a fast jog but I can't run it the whole way. Long distance isn't really a problem but those short runs are deadly.


----------



## AverageJoe (25 Jul 2007)

Here is a tip if you want to improve your 2.4 km run times.

This is strictly for improving your 2.4 KM run times. Get on a treadmill and set the speed at slightly faster pace then you have been able to run before for the fastest time. This will force you to push your body with the extra incentive of not falling off the machine. Push the pace .1 miles per hour faster each time and watch your times shrink. I wouldn't suggest you do this everyday since it will really hurt your body pushing to your limits everyday.

I know people are going to say treadmill don't really simulate real running (wind, inclination, etc) But your not really trying to get an accurate measure of your actual 2.4 km run time but simply trying to learn to push yourself faster then you had the previous time. Make sure you use the same treadmill all the time, they vary a lot from machine to machine.

If you were to run for real your body will simply slow down when you start to reach your perceived limit whether you do it intentionally or not. When you do the 2.4 km run, you think your really pushing yourself but your not really pushing yourself as hard as you think. The key is to push yourself slighter more then you had the previous day which is easily done with the treadmill. (Again, use the exact same machine you used the previous day each time)

Doing it on a treadmill will also teach you to run at a consistent pace.

Don't rely strictly on improving your 2.4 KM times to improve your overall cardiovascular fitness, as this will focus primarily on your anaerobic fitness not your aerobic. You should still focus primarily on the slower paced long distance runs.


----------



## Josh1r (25 Jul 2007)

A question for anyone who can answer, when it comes time to do the Cooper test, is it done on a track, or treadmill?

Thank you AverageJoe I appriciate your responce, seeing as I have a treadmill in my basement, I will start using it for the 2.4 kilometer run, I will continue using the track in back of the school next to my house for long paced jogs. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Meridian (25 Jul 2007)

Since I am no longer a young whippersnapper   Just a slightly older one, my time sucks.  But I am doing exactly as suggested above, generally a mix of progressively longer jogs one day out, and the next day out a progressively faster run on the treadmill for 2.4k, with 2% inclination.   The pace is pushed up, and I tend to play intervals a little bit with it as well.

josh1r - When do you mean "when it comes time for the Coopers test"?
In BMQ, you do the shuttle run, which is done on a gym floor.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (26 Jul 2007)

When I first got in I did the 2.4 in 9 minutes flat. Since then I've been adhering to a pretty good hill running program around the lake outside my house and I've since got my time down to 7:50. I'd really recommend some short (3-6km) runs with steep inclines if you want to get your 2.4 time up.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jul 2007)

Josh1r, you will not do the coopers test in Basic. You will do the Canadian Forces Express Test.


----------



## Josh1r (26 Jul 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> josh1r - When do you mean "when it comes time for the Coopers test"?
> In BMQ, you do the shuttle run, which is done on a gym floor.





			
				MikeL said:
			
		

> Josh1r, you will not do the coopers test in Basic. You will do the Canadian Forces Express Test.



Oh haha, I am not worried about BMQ, I am talking about my application in two years for the special forces.  :blotto:


----------



## NJL (27 Jul 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> Oh haha, I am not worried about BMQ, I am talking about my application in two years for the special forces.  :blotto:



don't get ahead of yourself.. alot can happen in 2 years... it's goods to have long term goals, but BMQ comes first.


----------



## Josh1r (27 Jul 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> don't get ahead of yourself.. alot can happen in 2 years... it's goods to have long term goals, but BMQ comes first.



It never hurt anyone to start preparing, If I am honestly going to make it, then I gotta start now, BMQ is day camp compared to other things.

But I do agree, I am just not phased by the physical aspect of BMQ, I am more phased, about expressions and sleep then I am about anything else.

Anyhow, the post is to know where the average person stands, nothing more or less.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (27 Jul 2007)

Most bases have PSP staff who will give you advice and training programs if you seek their counsel. I believe there's also a CF published book with recommended training plans to achieve special forces standard.


----------



## Josh1r (27 Jul 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> Most bases have PSP staff who will give you advice and training programs if you seek their counsel. I believe there's also a CF published book with recommended training plans to achieve special forces standard.



Wow, thanks I will make sure to look into that as soon as I am in


----------



## Zarathustra (16 Aug 2007)

Last week-end in Gagetown were the Legion Nationals, a track and field event for teenagers. The girls 15 years and below ran 2.4 in about 8:00. The boys do it in 7:30. 

We need to keep training.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (16 Aug 2007)

Army Fitness Manual Here - http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf
Physical Fitness Prep Guide - http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/brochure_en.pdf

Or you could google "improve running" and go from there.

Best method I've found to improve 2.4 km times (drop from 8:45 to 8:00 flat) is interval training or Fartlek training:

http://www.time-to-run.com/training/methods/fartlek/definition.htm
http://trailfire.com/skyblue/marks/82279

edited to put in Fartlek links


----------



## pspforester (20 Aug 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks I will make sure to look into that as soon as I am in


We will be able to answer all your CSOR/JTF questions at the end of BMQ.  There is a class at the end that is specifically for the purpose of answering any questions the recruits in our (2 assigned PSP staff) platoon have.  There is not enough time during PT classes and morning runs to answer these types of questions, but the the things you can ask will be covered in an introductory lecture also done by us.  To answer one of your questions...the 2.4 km run is done on a track (if available) or outside. Have fun.  Cheers.


----------



## Josh1r (20 Aug 2007)

pspforester said:
			
		

> We will be able to answer all your CSOR/JTF questions at the end of BMQ.  There is a class at the end that is specifically for the purpose of answering any questions the recruits in our (2 assigned PSP staff) platoon have.  There is not enough time during PT classes and morning runs to answer these types of questions, but the the things you can ask will be covered in an introductory lecture also done by us.  To answer one of your questions...the 2.4 km run is done on a track (if available) or outside. Have fun.  Cheers.



Thanks alot your responce is greatly appriciated I will make sure to wait untill then to mention anything about such a thing as the special forces.. okay well have a good day.


----------



## pspforester (20 Aug 2007)

Zarathustra said:
			
		

> Last week-end in Gagetown were the Legion Nationals, a track and field event for teenagers. The girls 15 years and below ran 2.4 in about 8:00. The boys do it in 7:30.
> 
> We need to keep training.


Wow, we should sign them up for the special forces as that would put near the top of the pack for applicants to JTF-2.  Are you sure about the distance?


----------



## eliminator (20 Aug 2007)

On my ship's diver course I got it down to under 8 min. We had a PT test every monday morning, so i had lots of time to work on my 2.4 KM.

I think the unit record at FDU(A) is in the low 7 min or high 6 min range.


----------



## Stauds (21 Aug 2007)

pspforester said:
			
		

> Wow, we should sign them up for the special forces as that would put near the top of the pack for applicants to JTF-2.  Are you sure about the distance?



It would be amusing to see how much they can bench or ruck.. Running is important, but I prefer to be good at working out and rucking as well.
It takes a lot of effort to have a high *overall* fitness level.

Your ability to do the 2.4km run in under 9 minutes doesn't matter too much unless you are applying for Special Forces.. Which if you were doing you would have a lot more to worry about than just a small run. I haven't timed my 2.4km since basic. 

If you want to prepare for basic, work on increasing your run distance to over 5km in a reasonable time. While you are doing that, work on your pushups and situps and pullups. You aren't much good if you can run like the wind but when everyone is doing pushups you can't even hold yourself up.


----------



## Zarathustra (21 Aug 2007)

pspforester said:
			
		

> Wow, we should sign them up for the special forces as that would put near the top of the pack for applicants to JTF-2.  Are you sure about the distance?



The numbers come from the 3000m run. There was a coach next to me writing the time for each laps and I noticed the 2400m time. But check the final results, 7:30 looks pretty accurate. 

Men 3000 Meter Run 15 & Under
=======================================================================
  Legion Nat: # 8:47.13  1983        Scott Faulds - ON                         
    Name                    Year Team                    Finals  Points
=======================================================================
  1 Evan Esselink             92 Ontario                9:07.16  
  2 Michael Middlemiss        92 Saskatchewan           9:08.19  
  3 Jonah Doucette            92 Nova Scotia/NU         9:14.32  
  4 Jeremy Labbe              92 Quebec                 9:27.88  
  5 Michael Loshack           92 Alberta/NT             9:31.94  
  6 Ryan Cassidy              93 New Brunswick          9:34.15  
  7 Daniel Howells            92 Manitoba/NWOnt         9:57.04  
  8 Eric Thacher              92 Manitoba/NWOnt        10:06.92  

http://www.legion.ca/asp/docs/sports/RESULT2007.htm

But this is a national level competition. It's pretty exceptional people. And as someone mentioned, they are very specialized meaning their ruck march time might not be so great.


----------



## pspforester (21 Aug 2007)

Tipperary said:
			
		

> It would be amusing to see how much they can bench or ruck.. Running is important, but I prefer to be good at working out and rucking as well.
> It takes a lot of effort to have a high *overall* fitness level.
> 
> Your ability to do the 2.4km run in under 9 minutes doesn't matter too much unless you are applying for Special Forces.. Which if you were doing you would have a lot more to worry about than just a small run. I haven't timed my 2.4km since basic.
> ...


I was being a bit sarcastic there...those are good times obviously, but we were talking about people in the military and not track athletes.  I am well aware of the fitness program for basic (and training for the specialty tests) since I am responsible for administering it/them.  You are definitely right about the push-ups...the summer BMQ had almost 1/3 fail in their first test...come prepared.


----------



## Rick Ruter (21 Aug 2007)

pspforester said:
			
		

> You are definitely right about the push-ups...the summer BMQ had almost 1/3 fail in their first test...come prepared.



PSP, don't want to highjack here but speaking of push-ups, is there a new directive coming from Ottawa? The staff in St-Jean and my own base are getting a little anal about 90 deg flex. They fail people who would make good soldiers because they have a think chest and can't bend elbows to 90 deg without touching the ground.


----------



## Stauds (21 Aug 2007)

pspforester said:
			
		

> You are definitely right about the push-ups...the summer BMQ had almost 1/3 fail in their first test...come prepared.



Damn! That's a little better than I went through, because we had nobody fail course as a result of pushups, even the guy who couldn't do 20 at the END of course.. 

I'm glad the standards are changing.


----------



## pspforester (22 Aug 2007)

Rick Ruter said:
			
		

> PSP, don't want to highjack here but speaking of push-ups, is there a new directive coming from Ottawa? The staff in St-Jean and my own base are getting a little anal about 90 deg flex. They fail people who would make good soldiers because they have a think chest and can't bend elbows to 90 deg without touching the ground.


  The protocol is back of the arms parallel to the floor, not 90 degrees (as there are different arm lengths).  As for the body touching the ground, if it is incidental, then it isn't a problem.  ie: someone with a large chest or stomach.  As long as they are not pausing at the bottom, it should be counted.  This is in the protocol we read out at the beginning of all Expres testing.  St. Jean should be following the same.  As for all the failures here, we're talking about no strength at all.  Some having a hard time pushing up from the floor for the first one.  The bottom line, recruits are not coming prepared.


----------



## Rick Ruter (22 Aug 2007)

No matter how much we tell em to get fit before going to St-Jean, most of them think they can pass on gut-check alone. Sometimes I have applicants pump push-ups in my office to show them what to expect.  ;D You should see the look on their faces.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (22 Aug 2007)

That must be priceless.


----------

